# How does the C-8 CSFTHB differ from the  C8FTHB



## Scoobie Newbie (14 Sep 2005)

Thanks Kev.


----------



## KevinB (14 Sep 2005)

No idea.

 Whats it look like?

 I have never seen that model

I know of 
C8 (carry handle)







C8A1 (flattop)
C8SFW (16" barrel w/ RAS)





C8FTHB (SFW w/o RAS)









C8CT (heavy barrel "sniper" carbine)
no pics my hard drive crashed and I lost them

C8A2 - Dutch 14.5 almost M4 barrel - the C8 LE's have these too





C8A2 (Diemaco's SCAR entry - floating quick change barrel and top monolithic rail)


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (14 Sep 2005)

http://wapahani.com/mirar4.html

http://wapahani.com/samrear3.html


----------



## KevinB (14 Sep 2005)

I am thinking something got lost in translation...

Or their typist inserted a CS by accident.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (15 Sep 2005)

seen


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (15 Sep 2005)

CFL your links are also from a role playing site for Twilight 2000 (a now defunct game).


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (15 Sep 2005)

that's what google and a short attention span will get me


----------



## KevinB (15 Sep 2005)

Edit to add the pics I have.

 There are some more variants out side convential CF usage as well

Colt M4A1 uppers for use with the Colt M203 and KAC QD latch
Diemaco C8CQB's (10" barrels) etc...


----------

